# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Energie de fusion ITER : il faudrait attendre aprs 2050 pour que les racteurs produisent de llectricit

## Claude Michel

*nergie de fusion ITER : il faudrait attendre aprs 2050 pour que les racteurs produisent de llectricit*
*Selon des experts*

La migration vers les nergies  propres est prsente, comme projet plus ou moins prioritaire, chez beaucoup des socits mondiales. En effet, Google a dj annonc quen 2017, les nergies renouvelables seront sa seule source d'approvisionnement nergtique. Cela dit, Apple a dvoil son projet de ferme solaire de 200 MW dans l'tat du Nevada pour alimenter son datacenter et les rsidents locaux en nergie propre. Ce projet va entrer en service  partir du dbut de 2019. Dans le mme contexte, le milliardaire de la Tech Elon Musk a dvoil son plan pour alimenter tous les tats-Unis en nergie renouvelable.

Lnergie de fusion est parmi ces nergies propres. Elle est produite  partir de ractions de fusion nuclaire. La fusion implique le chauffage de noyaux d'atomes lgers  gnralement des isotopes d'hydrogne   des tempratures beaucoup plus leves que celles au centre du soleil afin de pouvoir surmonter leur rpulsion mutuelle et s'unir pour former un noyau plus lourd, gnrant d'normes quantits d'nergie dans le processus. Des projets de racteurs de fusion gigantesques, connus sous  le nom de tokamaks, taient prvus pour produire de llectricit dici 2050  partir de cette nergie. Sauf que ces projets connaissent aujourdhui quelques retards.

En effet, la feuille de route europenne pour lnergie de fusion a t mise  jour. Cette feuille de route a t labore par des scientifiques et des ingnieurs  EUROfusion, un consortium de laboratoires et d'universits europen qui finance des recherches sur l'nergie de fusion. Selon la version originale de la feuille de route, publie en 2012, la centrale DEMO devrait dmarrer au dbut des annes 2040 pour produire de llectricit  lhorizon de 2050. Mais daprs la nouvelle version, moins optimiste, il faudra attendre la seconde moiti du sicle pour que le racteur DEMO commence. Prcisment, le fonctionnement dans DEMO  ne dbutera quaprs 2054.

Cette augmentation dans le dlai de ralisation est provoque principalement par des retards dans la construction de lITER. Un autre racteur  20 milliards deuros , en cours de construction dans le sud de la France, qui doit dmontrer que l'nergie de fusion est scientifiquement et techniquement faisable. Daprs le directeur de programme d'EUROfusion, le physicien nuclaire Tony Donn, DEMO dpend  la fois des progrs raliss par ITER et une installation qui servira  tester les matriaux pour les centrales de fusion qui doivent encore tre construites. Nanmoins, Tony Donn a exprim son optimisme pour 2054 :  2054 est optimiste [] c'est faisable, mais il faut aligner les dcideurs politiques et impliquer l'industrie. 


Une conception pour l'enceinte  vide de l'ITER.
Considr comme le plus grand tokamak du monde, ITER est le rsultat de 60 ans de recherches scientifiques dans le domaine. Il pse environ 23 000 tonnes et est conu pour gnrer 10 fois lnergie quil consomme. Un projet international  qui regroupe, en plus de lUnion europenne, les tats-Unis, la Russie, la Chine, lInde, le Japon et la Core du Sud. Mais le projet a connu de nombreux obstacles.  lorigine, ITER tait prvu pour dmarrer en 2016 et coter environ 5 milliards d'euros. Mais il trouve aujourdhui son cot multipli par quatre et son dmarrage ajourn  2025. Ainsi, les expriences  grande chelle dans ce racteur devront attendre 2035.


Construction de l'ITER dans le sud de la France.
En plus des retards et des dpassements de cots, lITER  devrait dsormais faire face  la concurrence de ses propres partenaires. En effet et bien quelles soient partenaires au projet de lITER, la Chine et la Core du Sud ont dj commenc  concevoir leurs propres racteurs de dmonstration.

Pour revenir  DEMO, il devrait tre capable de produire plusieurs centaines de mgawatts d'lectricit. Bien sr, il cotera lui aussi des milliards deuros. Un tokamak qui doit fonctionner de faon continue pendant des heures, des jours et voire des annes, contrairement  ITER qui ne fonctionnera continuellement que pour quelques minutes. En outre, DEMO doit produire son propre approvisionnement en tritium (l'isotope radioactif de l'hydrogne qui peut aider  diriger la fusion) en utilisant des neutrons qu'il produit pour transformer le lithium (son autre isotope d'hydrogne, le deutrium, peut-tre extrait de l'eau de mer).

En attendant la russite de ces projets gants, des socits du secteur priv ont commenc  chercher des alternatives qui soient plus petites et moins coteuses. Cest le cas notamment de Tokamak Energy qui dveloppe son propre tokamak en forme de sphre qui cre des champs magntiques utilisant des supraconducteurs  haute temprature. Malgr quelle na pas encore gnr de ractions de fusion, lentreprise promet nanmoins de fournir de llectricit d'ci 2030 en utilisant un racteur peut-tre 100 fois plus petit que l'ITER.

Pour Gianfranco Federici, ingnieur nuclaire d'EUROfusion et coordinateur des conceptions de DEMO, ces nouvelles propositions de  racteurs plus petits et prix rduits  ne feront pas le travail, tant donns les dfis redoutables qui les attendent.  Moins cher, rapide et petit est quelque chose que la fusion ne sera jamais  ajoute-t-il.

*Source : *BBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le milliardaire de la Tech Elon Musk dvoile son plan pour alimenter tous les tats-Unis en nergie renouvelable et il opte pour le solaire
 ::fleche::  Apple va installer une ferme solaire de 200 MW dans l'tat du Nevada pour alimenter son datacenter et les rsidents locaux en nergie propre
 ::fleche::  L'nergie solaire serait en train de devenir la moins coteuse au monde, mais sa disponibilit peut-elle assurer l'alimentation des datacenters ?

----------


## TiranusKBX

Et la on nous donne que les dates les plus optimistes sur ce sujet

----------


## Jiji66

Comme c'est un project de grande science le cout sera de 20 Milliard x Pi = 62,83 Milliards d'Euros. Juste pour dmontrer la faisabilit  d'une fusion pendant 300 Secondes ...
J'ose mme pas immaginer le cout de DEMO; Quant  avoir de l'lectricit de fusion qui sort de sa prise de courant ... Ma conviction personelle est que a ne se fara jamais.

----------


## wolinn

J'ai aussi de plus en plus le sentiment que le Tokamak est une impasse, sans que ce soit non plus une conviction trs forte (je peux facilement changer d'avis en fonction des progrs).
Peut-tre bien qu'on arrivera  construire un racteur produisant effectivement de l'lectricit, mais si c'est  un prix de revient de 200 ou 300 /MWh, ce sera hors march, on n'ira pas se compliquer la vie avec la fusion, et a risque de rester une technologie marginale.
Maintenant, gardons quand mme un oeil sur les concepts alternatifs.
L'argument des promoteurs de ces concepts est que le Tokamak a gagn la course aux financements et assch les budgets de R&D non pas parce qu'il a t dmontr que c'tait le meilleur dans l'absolu et la seule solution mais parce que c'est le premier a avoir produit quelques rsultats dans les annes 1960-70.
Les Tokamaks actuels sont quasiment au "break-even", point auquel la fusion produit autant d'nergie qu'en consomme le systme.

----------


## Thorna

Pour avoir suivi les divers projets de Fusion dans le monde depuis 20 ou 30 ans, par confinement type Tokamak, ou par Lazer Mgajoule etc., je suis assez d'accord avec les ractions prcdentes. On n'a jamais rellement obtenu quelque chose de viable, ou qui laissait penser que le systme pourrait, un jour, passer  une dimension suprieure. On construit plus gros pour produire plus et se rapprocher d'une taille exploitable, mais on n'a rien qui fonctionne rellement. Et s'il faut 50 milliards  chaque fois qu'on veut construire une centrale, ce qui est norme  ct des 2 qu'EDF doit construire en Grande Bretagne prochainement et qui mettent, parait-il, sa survie en danger, a ne se fera pas. Ni dans 20 ans, ni dans 50 ans. Et,  ce moment-l, on aura d'autres sujets de proccupation...

----------


## MaximeCh

Entre les tokamaks et les stellarators on va bien russir  fusionner quelque chose un jour. Je suis plutt optimiste. Ca n'allgera en rien l'effort titanesque  faire en matire d'nergie dans les dix prochaines annes par contre.

----------


## wolinn

Le Tokamak JET a dj produit un gain de 0.6. Le JT-60 japonais a dj produit les conditions d'une fusion globalement exo-nergtique il y a plus de 10 ans.
ITER vise un gain de 10 (sans conversion lectrique), ce qui parait raisonnable avec toute l'exprience accumule sur les Tokamaks.
Encore que la maitrise de certains phnomnes (disruptions...) ne semble pas tout  fait acquise, c'est bien pour a que ITER est un racteur de recherche.
Le dfi est ensuite d'en driver une source d'nergie conomiquement viable.
Il y a les cots de construction, et ensuite les cots de fonctionnement et maintenance.
Devoir changer l'enceinte de confinement et les aimants tous les 2 ou 3 ans parce que les neutrons  haute nergie cassent tout sur leur passage, par exemple, ne va pas dans le sens de faibles cots d'exploitation.

----------


## Steinvikel

"...gnre plus d'nergie qu'il n'en consomme..."
1) je suppose que c'est de l'lectricit distribu aux client dont il est question...
2) "consomme" prend-il en compte lnergie ncessaire  la cration des combustibles (si je peux les appeler ainsi), c'est  dire les diffrent isotopes  combiner ? Ou bien simplement et uniquement l'apport ncessaire pour dclencher la raction de fusion (vision du rendement bien plus vendeuse  prsenter videmment, mais fausse par omission) ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> jiji66
> J'ose mme pas imaginer le cout de DEMO; Quant  avoir de l'lectricit de fusion qui sort de sa prise de courant ... Ma conviction personnelle est que a ne se fera jamais.


Bien dit...
La prise de courant sera "strilise" si on attend les tokamaks ,et au vu du gigantisme du projet du Tokamak  confinement magntique et mondial(UE, USA, Chine, Japon, Core du Sud) en cours en France  et du nombre d'assaillants ,l'os parait trs sec !!!
Quand on sait que la seule fusion thermonuclaire russie par les Amricains ,Russes et Chinois est la bombinette H ,laquelle tenez-vous bien est amorce par une bombe A donc  fission atomique , on voit que l'on tourne en rond si l'on veut se dbarrasser du nuclaire !!!
Les temps nergtiques sont durs, durs !!!  

A moins  qu'un type gnial dcouvre une chose inaperue jusque l dans la nature qui rserve toujours des surprises !!!

----------


## mb90821

Le Soleil est dj l. C'est un racteur fonctionnel, sans entretien, et oprationnel. Reste seulement  collecter l'nergie avec des panneaux.

L'nergie solaire est en train de devenir la plus rentable des mthodes de production d'nergie, et l'autosuffisance de tous sera rapidement obtenue. Possiblement avant 2050.

L'intrt pour la fusion va mourir rapidement. Dsol pour les chercheurs. La sphre de Dyson a plus d'avenir que la fusion. Sic!

----------


## Il Dodo

> Comme c'est un project de grande science le cout sera de 20 Milliard x Pi = 62,83 Milliards d'Euros. Juste pour dmontrer la faisabilit  d'une fusion pendant 300 Secondes ...
> J'ose mme pas immaginer le cout de DEMO; Quant  avoir de l'lectricit de fusion qui sort de sa prise de courant ... Ma conviction personelle est que a ne se fara jamais.


Un centre de recherche (ITER) cote toujours plus cher qu'un prototype (DEMO). Le but d'ITER c'est de mieux comprendre la fusion nuclaire et les plasmas (la fusion se fait dans un tore de plasmas). Donc, forcment, on le fait trs gros et complexe pour avoir une multitude de capteurs et de paramtres qu'on peut modifier pour faire cette recherche du fonctionnement de la fusion et des plasmas.
Le but de DEMO est d'avoir un prototype de centrale lectrique  fusion nuclaire. Les paramtres  modifier, les capteurs seront moins nombreux et la taille plus petite (pour le racteur en tout cas).




> J'ai aussi de plus en plus le sentiment que le Tokamak est une impasse, sans que ce soit non plus une conviction trs forte (je peux facilement changer d'avis en fonction des progrs).
>     Peut-tre bien qu'on arrivera  construire un racteur produisant effectivement de l'lectricit, mais si c'est  un prix de revient de 200 ou 300 /MWh, ce sera hors march, on n'ira pas se compliquer la vie avec la fusion, et a risque de rester une technologie marginale.


La news me semble plus parler de volont politique et de financement plutt que de difficult technologique quant au retard pris par le projet. Mais, j'aimerai qu'on me cite un seul projet d'envergure qui n'ait pas explos son budget initial  ::roll:: 
Quant au prix de revient, je reviens encore sur le fait qu'ITER est un centre de recherche. Son prix n'a donc rien  voir avec le prix qu'aura une vritable centrale lectrique  fusion. Son prix rentre dans la recherche. Comme le prix d'un panneaux solaire ne dcoule absolument pas de la somme des dpenses coules de par le monde depuis qu'on fait des recherches sur les cellules photovoltaques. Seule la recherche faite par les industries est prise en compte dans la vente (puisque les industries doivent tre rentables). ITER rentre dans le cadre de recherche tatique. Donc, ce sont nos impts (et ceux des ressortissants des autres pays qui financent le projet) qui paient la facture d'ITER.
Le prix de DEMO sera aussi moindre du fait qu'on ne refera pas les mmes erreurs lors de la construction d'ITER.
Et le prix des 1res sries de centrales  fusion seront encore plus faibles du fait qu'on aura appris de DEMO.




> Pour avoir suivi les divers projets de Fusion dans le monde depuis 20 ou 30 ans, par confinement type Tokamak, ou par Lazer Mgajoule etc., je suis assez d'accord avec les ractions prcdentes. On n'a jamais rellement obtenu quelque chose de viable, ou qui laissait penser que le systme pourrait, un jour, passer  une dimension suprieure. On construit plus gros pour produire plus et se rapprocher d'une taille exploitable, mais on n'a rien qui fonctionne rellement. Et s'il faut 50 milliards  chaque fois qu'on veut construire une centrale, ce qui est norme  ct des 2 qu'EDF doit construire en Grande Bretagne prochainement et qui mettent, parait-il, sa survie en danger, a ne se fera pas. Ni dans 20 ans, ni dans 50 ans. Et,  ce moment-l, on aura d'autres sujets de proccupation...


Tu compares des centres de recherche sur la fusion et des centrales  fusion. Le but n'est pas le mme, normal qu'on n'obtienne pas les mmes rsultats.
Pour information, plusieurs tokamaks ont russi  crer un tore de plasmas entranant une fusion nuclaire. Certains ont mme produit plus d'nergie qu'ils n'en consommaient pendant un court instant. Et c'tait il y a quelques dizaines d'annes. La fusion en tore aujourd'hui n'a pas avanc, mais c'est uniquement parce que la prochaine tape, c'est ITER. Faut attendre qu'il soit construit pour pouvoir avancer !




> Devoir changer l'enceinte de confinement et les aimants tous les 2 ou 3 ans parce que les neutrons  haute nergie cassent tout sur leur passage, par exemple, ne va pas dans le sens de faibles cots d'exploitation.


C'est le principal point faible d'ITER. Les japonnais doivent faire des recherches pour rendre le racteur plus rsistant. Mais je ne sais pas o cela en ait.




> "...gnre plus d'nergie qu'il n'en consomme..."
> 1) je suppose que c'est de l'lectricit distribu aux client dont il est question...
> 2) "consomme" prend-il en compte lnergie ncessaire  la cration des combustibles (si je peux les appeler ainsi), c'est  dire les diffrent isotopes  combiner ? Ou bien simplement et uniquement l'apport ncessaire pour dclencher la raction de fusion (vision du rendement bien plus vendeuse  prsenter videmment, mais fausse par omission) ?


1) non. Dans un systme bien fait, tu renvoies directement une partie de l'nergie que tu produits vers le maintien de ta source en nergie. Certes, cela peut tre sous forme lectrique, mais il vaut mieux avoir un circuit court plutt que de passer par le rseau lectrique qui aura forcment des pertes. Donc, on fait un systme auto-suffisant qui n'a pas besoin du rseau lectrique pour fonctionner. Evidemment, je parle ici dans le cadre d'une centrale  fusion. Ce ne sera pas le cas d'ITER qui est, je le rpte, un centre de recherche (j'insiste parce que j'ai vu tellement de mauvaises interprtations  ce niveau).
2) on ne sait pas encore quelle sera la raction de fusion utilise dans les centrales. Mais le but, c'est d'avoir un rendement positif (sinon, c'est dbile). Mais je ne me fais aucun souci de ce point de vue : on le fait dj avec la fission qui produit moins d'nergie que la fusion, et  une consommation d'nergie pour le raffinement de son combustible qui devrait tre bien suprieur  celui de la fusion. En prenant le cas de fusion d'hydrogne et deutrium, il faut rcuprer de l'eau (pomper et transporter via aqueduc), centrifuger pour avoir de l'eau lourde ( base de deutrium), et hydrolyser pour sparer l'oxygne de l'hydrogne. Pour l'uranium : il faut miner (dj, c'est nettement plus nergivore que de pomper de l'eau), transporter via bateau, centrifuger pour sparer l'238U et l'235U (sachant que l'uranium est solide, alors que l'eau, c'est liquide). Il y a juste l'hydrolyse en moins.




> Bien dit...
> La prise de courant sera "strilise" si on attend les tokamaks ,et au vu du gigantisme du projet du Tokamak  confinement magntique et mondial(UE, USA, Chine, Japon, Core du Sud) en cours en France et du nombre d'assaillants ,l'os parait trs sec !!!
> Quand on sait que la seule fusion thermonuclaire russie par les Amricains ,Russes et Chinois est la bombinette H ,laquelle tenez-vous bien est amorce par une bombe A donc  fission atomique , on voit que l'on tourne en rond si l'on veut se dbarrasser du nuclaire !!!
> Les temps nergtiques sont durs, durs !!!


C'est faux. Nous savons faire de la fusion nuclaire autrement que par les bombes. Les tokamaks savent le faire, mais il existe encore d'autres moyens. Et aucun de ces moyens n'utilise de systme  fission nuclaire. Ce systme est utilis dans les bombes H uniquement parce que le but est d'arriver  produire le maximum d'nergie en une fraction de temps (c'est le but d'une bombe). Et l'unique mthode pour arriver  comprimer trs vite avec une grosse chaleur, c'est d'avoir une bombe A autour.
Une centrale ne souhaite pas exploser, mais dissiper l'nergie rcupre sur une trs longue priode. Comme toujours, si on ne souhaite pas avoir les mmes rsultats, on ne fait pas la mme chose.
Enfin, pourquoi voudrais-tu te dbarrasser de la fusion nuclaire en tant que source d'nergie ?




> Le Soleil est dj l. C'est un racteur fonctionnel, sans entretien, et oprationnel. Reste seulement  collecter l'nergie avec des panneaux.
> 
> L'nergie solaire est en train de devenir la plus rentable des mthodes de production d'nergie, et l'autosuffisance de tous sera rapidement obtenue. Possiblement avant 2050.
> 
> L'intrt pour la fusion va mourir rapidement. Dsol pour les chercheurs. La sphre de Dyson a plus d'avenir que la fusion. Sic!


Pour que cela soit vraiment le cas, il faudrait que l'nergie solaire soit disponible en quantit gale de jour comme de nuit, t comme hiver. C'est encore un trs gros dfi pour le solaire. Il faudrait aussi que le solaire ait un potentiel plus lev que la fusion. L aussi, c'est pas gagn.

La seule chose vraiment  dire pour cette news est qu'il faut regretter ce contre-temps. Mais, il ne faut surtout pas abandonner. D'autant plus que les conclusions qui ont amenes  la cration d'ITER sont toujours d'actualit, vu que rien n'a encore apport la preuve que la fusion ne sera pas faisable : il n'y a qu'ITER qui puisse dire cela. C'est comme tout projet de recherche : tant qu'on n'a pas essay, on ne peut pas savoir si a marchera ou pas. Ne pas le faire sous prtexte qu'on ne sait pas si a marche va  l'encontre mme de l'essence de ce qu'est la recherche.

----------

